# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kafeja e mengjesit

## Dito

A ashte per ju kafeja e mengjesit nje shtyse per nje dite pune shkolle te qete, apo eshte nje preteks per takim me miqte tuaj. Apo mos valle eshte nje ilac i domosdoshem.

Daja pa e kthyer nje kafe ne mengjes nuk eshte per pune :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

na ke hap nje teme Odeon si mbas oreksit sot .. lol 

Kafja e mengjesit .. ohh nuk ka si ajo .. eshte ilac i domosdoshem per mua 
po nuk piva kafen e mengjesit ... gjithe bota duket upside down per mua  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Urime Odeon, vura re qe nuk kishe bere dallime seksesh tek kjo teme, je per tu pergezuar. Me te vertete e kam  :buzeqeshje: 

Kafene e mengjesit e kam te domosdoshme per funksionim. Jam komplet e varur nga kafeja e mengjesit, ndryshe me plogeshtohet i tere trupi.
Kafeja per mua eshte fryma shenjte. Me ler pa buke me mire.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

Po, ja po i bashkohesh dhe une partise se "kafexhinjve". Kafeja e mengjesit-lately e kam zbuluar dhe me te vertete qe eshte e bekuar.  :buzeqeshje:  

P.S Flas per kafe amerikane, se ate kafen turke nuk e perballoj dot.   :sarkastik:

----------


## ATMAN

> A ashte per ju kafeja e mengjesit nje shtyse per nje dite pune shkolle te qete, apo eshte nje preteks per takim me miqte tuaj. Apo mos valle eshte nje ilac i domosdoshem.
> 
> Daja pa e kthyer nje kafe ne mengjes nuk eshte per pune


ketu ne itali e pij kafen duke ik me vrap per ne pune , duke qendruar ne kembe perpara banakut , kurse atje ne shqiperi po te pije kafen ne kembe tek banaku te shifte kamarjieri gjith inot sikur i kishe vra baben 

me pelqe shume kjo kafja e italise se te bohet ilac , po ajo kafja e tirones nuk e di pse po me duket nganjehere si kafe kondrabande 

nejse keto kohet e fundit po perdor kafe d,orzo sepse eshte me e mire dhe ka me shume vlera ushqimore , eshte mo e bute me thon te drejten

----------


## Piranha

kur jam ne mengjes edhe une njesoj si arun e kthej me fund para banakut dhe o burra ne pune , ndersa kur jam ne kohe dreke e marr me terezi dhe ulem gjithmone ne tavoline me nje kafe dhe nje amaro montenegro....nuk e di mer vlla po sikur kjo kafja te shkrif kockat dhe te ftillon nga gjumi.....ilac eshte po si te gjithe ilacet e tjera duhet perdor me karar....
hajt per te mira  :shkelje syri:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Kohet e fundit ... me eshte bere si nje ilac i embel  
që me duhet ta pi shume here gjate dites.

----------


## PINK

Kotele lol ai ilaci .. duhet marre me kujdes .. si ka thene doktori .. jo me shume se 2 here ne dite .. se te ben dem pastaj  :buzeqeshje: 

he vajze e mbare .. se kam merak se behesh si " njeri nate " pastaj ..  :ngerdheshje:  ( si i thone ne gjuhe popullore .. lugat )

----------


## gurl

Varet si te mesohesh. Une u mesova qe duhet te cohem heret ne mengjes dhe duhej ta pija qe te perballoja diten, dhe tani me duhet patjeter. Kafeina eshte addiction.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Pinko ke te drejte hon .... po ti e di mire qe ne e kemi pike te dobet...te shkelim cik rregullat.

Une kur nisem per ne shkollë... duhet te ndaloj patjeter
ne DD , se pastaj rri si pule e lagur tere diten.
Aman edhe nje kafe mbasdite ma ka qejfi   :perqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> Kafeina eshte addiction


na e shpjego pak te lutem  se nuk e kuptoj dot kete term addiction

----------


## Rebele

me tema te lezetshme daja

per mua kafja e mengjesit, nese e pi me dike tjeter apo jo, eshte droge e embel

----------


## nursezi

Nuk ka me mire se kur e merr mengjesin shtruar: ca (pese per mua) veze te skuqura me kafe me shkojne shume per shtat dhe e nis diten persembari. Fatkqesisht kjo ndodh mesatarisht nje deri ne dy here gjate javes se punes. Shumicen e rasteve rutina eshte: cohu me vrap nga krevati, lahu, vishu, bej kafen dhe merre me vete.

----------


## miko

> A ashte per ju kafeja e mengjesit nje shtyse per nje dite pune shkolle te qete, apo eshte nje preteks per takim me miqte tuaj. Apo mos valle eshte nje ilac i domosdoshem.
> 
> Daja pa e kthyer nje kafe ne mengjes nuk eshte per pune




Kafja e mengjezit per mua  deri para 4-5 ditesh ishte si vitamina qe duhesh marre e shoqeruar me cigaret.......nuk kishte gje me fantastike.



 :i qetë:

----------


## gurl

> na e shpjego pak te lutem  se nuk e kuptoj dot kete term addiction


Addiction eshte kur ta kerkon trupi dicka. Nuk ka nje fjale te vetme ne Shqip dhe prandaj e thashe Anglisht.

----------


## Sharmja

Per mua kafja eshte shoqeri dhe varesi (addiction) njekohesisht.
Ketu ne Suedi ka ligj per dy pauza 15-20 minuteshe ne dite brenda orarit te punes per te pire kafe dhe 'clodhur kockat'.
Mrekullia eshte te vesh ne pune ne 8:30 ti hedhesh nje sy mailit dhe tu thuash miremengjes kolegeve per te vijuar me kafe dhe thashetheme ne ora 9 
dreke reth 11:30 me ose pa kafe dhe prape kafe ne ora 2.

Ndonjeher kur te dhemb truri e te ve perpara puna mund ta pish dhe ndonje kafe tjeter ne kembe sa per tu kthjelluar.

Fundjava pastaj eshte si shpirt kafe dhe mengjes ne shtrat me bu..in dhe gjithe dita vete fjolle.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sweet_babe

*Mua me pelqen ta pi kafene e mengjesit me motlen
se po sisha me te sikur nuk me shtyhet pastaj
ne pergjithesi kafja e mengjesit me shijon ne weekend
se ke me shume kohe ta pish ma salltanet e te besh nje dore muhabet 
kurse ne ditet e zakonshme jam me shume me vonese ne shkolle
pa pire kafe imagjino te pije dhe kafe....mbarroj ora e pare*

----------


## White_Angel

Kafja uhhhhhhhhhhh c'na hape pune o Odeon.

tere diten aty na rri mendja. Te pakten pi 4-5 te tilla. Turke zakonisht e pi kur jam e shoqeruar se ka me lezet , te ec ene muhabeti. Kurse amerikanen e mush i tas te madh sa mezi e ngrej ene rri duke e rimbushur here pas here kur  e shof qe ka kalur gjysmen. Me te vertet qe eshte dicka e keqe si puna e cigares por ja qe s'mund te rrime dot pa te. Kur zjohem puna pare qe bej ve kafene dhe pastaj mbaroj punet e tjera. Kur vjen dikush ose iken ne Shqiperi lista per te sjell jane:
kafe turke
kafe turke
kafe turke....

Se ketu ne US nuk ka dhe ajo qe eshte o do jete arabiane por kokrriza -kokrriza , ose do jete Greke e kuqe. Ne jena mesu me kafe turke te zeze te te ngelet idhtesia ne goje.

----------


## mad

Kafja? Eshte preteksti me i thjeshte dhe me efektiv per tu mbledhur ne nje lokal ose ne ndo1 shtepi pasditeve me studentat e tjere shqiptare!

{^_^}

----------


## Klaraaa

> A ashte per ju kafeja e mengjesit nje shtyse per nje dite pune shkolle te qete, apo eshte nje preteks per takim me miqte tuaj. Apo mos valle eshte nje ilac i domosdoshem.
> 
> Daja pa e kthyer nje kafe ne mengjes nuk eshte per pune




nje kafe per qejf ne mengjes eshte ilac per te te hapur syte dhe nje kenaqesi e shpirtit,

----------

